# Testosterone low supply??



## OldnFat (Feb 1, 2015)

I have low T. I had my T checked about a month ago. I was going to go with TRT at $200 a month. Then i realized I could save TONS of money self medicating. So I have been at this for a month bouncing around ideas researching and educating myself. I KNOW I need testosterone supplement. I feel like shit, no energy, i have some short term memory loss (sit things down dont remember where i put them) etc...  

I talked to guys at the GYM most who gone online for their gear... 3 different suppliers none have Test C or Test E... Is this normal??


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 1, 2015)

Nope. Plenty of test out there...


----------



## OldnFat (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah I found a review site. Thanks for your post...


----------



## mickems (Feb 1, 2015)

OldnFat said:


> Yeah I found a review site. Thanks for your post...



be careful of review sites. a lot of them are rigged.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2015)

If you got tested through your GP, he or she should write you a script. If you have insurance, they pick it up if you have a drug plan rider. Then you pay the co-pay and that's it. Mine runs me $15 for about a 2 month bottle.

As for that being in short supply, doesn't add up. It's the basis for everything and therefore always in demand.


----------



## OldnFat (Feb 1, 2015)

snake said:


> If you got tested through your GP, he or she should write you a script. If you have insurance, they pick it up if you have a drug plan rider. Then you pay the co-pay and that's it. Mine runs me $15 for about a 2 month bottle.
> 
> As for that being in short supply, doesn't add up. It's the basis for everything and therefore always in demand.




I went to a TRT clinic.. I'm a veteran so getting them to do anything or even getting an appointment is near to an impossible... I made an appointment early this month the best appointment they could give me is Feb. 27 if that tells ya what I'm up against..  Is it any wonder our heroes die in waiting rooms???


----------



## Chicago712 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm on TRT and prescribe watson cyp....

And my pharmacy was having a very hard time refilling my script this last time.. took a couple weeks which is suprising because this location is a larger location and usually can get anything within days


----------



## Chicago712 (Feb 2, 2015)

OldnFat said:


> I went to a TRT clinic.. I'm a veteran so getting them to do anything or even getting an appointment is near to an impossible... I made an appointment early this month the best appointment they could give me is Feb. 27 if that tells ya what I'm up against..  Is it any wonder our heroes die in waiting rooms???



Dude it has nothing to do with being a vet...it takes a long ass time for me to schedule an appointment with my Urologist and I've had him cancel and rescheddar the same appointment 2 different times!!!

Now that all I do is go in for blood draws and don't have much interaction with the actual doc and just his staff it's became easier


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 2, 2015)

mickems said:


> be careful of review sites. a lot of them are rigged.



There are a couple legit review boards...


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 2, 2015)

OP, your story is hard for me to understand or believe if I was to be honest.  If you already had your appointment with your doc and your were approved for TRT because of your low T blood test.....that means you got your script (or you could phone in any and get it).  You simply did not follow though because you thought it was too expensive.

You're never been on test so why would another month matter to you?

You sound like your panicking....and for no good reason....which makes me doubt your story.

Test is everywhere....you have to watch out not to trip over it if you have a clue.

You sound more like law enforcement to me......anyone else smell bacon....??


----------



## OldnFat (Feb 2, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> OP, your story is hard for me to understand or believe if I was to be honest.  If you already had your appointment with your doc and your were approved for TRT because of your low T blood test.....that means you got your script (or you could phone in any and get it).  You simply did not follow though because you thought it was too expensive.
> 
> You're never been on test so why would another month matter to you?
> 
> ...



Dude seriously you are commenting on something you know very little about. Ya remind me of a jailhouse attorney. Do you have my entire medical history?? I would have started treatment weeks ago but I had heightened PSAs. $300 for a urologist visit Versus the VA is free for me. I had a general question no reason to inundate this thread with every minor detail.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2015)

Oldnfat did you make the appt at va for the 27th? I would say make that appt and keep it.  Long term it will be your best bet..

Self medicating can be tough. There are scams, customs interceptions,delays etc... all things that can cause your supply to dry up.

Have you always had low test? Have you tried a clomid reboot?


----------



## Paolos (Feb 2, 2015)

Oldnfat $200.00 (self pay) sounds about right. When I was going thru the TRT clinic in my area I was paying around 400/ mo but that included HCG, Anasrozole, pins, the test E or C
and shipping. It was always readily available but came from a compounding pharmacy so it did not have a Mfg. brand name on the bottle.

I currently don't know of a shortage of UGL test at all.  Take your time it will all come together for you, don't let the excitement to get started get you burned.


----------



## rjs025 (Feb 2, 2015)

If you do some research, you can find legit testosterone raws, in which you can homebrew. So much cheaper than UGL. $220 can get you 100g shipped most of the time.. Add another $50-100 max for supplies such as GSO, vials, filters, syringes, BA, BB, etc and bam... You got yourself 500 weeks of 200mg a week injections... But since the shelf life of test won't last that long, I would buy less (25-50g) and brew up as needed. Keep the raws in a dry cool place. So all in all, $320 for ten years worth... But just remember don't buy all that at once unless you plan on blasting test quite a bit. They will degrade, but not as fast as what you would think (minimal degradation even after 3-5 years)


----------



## event462 (Feb 2, 2015)

The VA most likely wont help you. I'm a vet and when they tested me, my number was at 189. They said it was low enough, just not low enough for the VA to help. They recommended I go to a TRT clinic instead. Crazy.


----------



## mickems (Feb 2, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> There are a couple legit review boards...



I agree. there are some.


----------

